# Hello from Albany NY



## Vizion (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello all. I am just getting into martial arts and having trouble deciding on which style to choose.

My first choice is Xing Yi Quan. There is a place here that teaches that, Ba Gua, Qi Gong, Tai Chi, etc. and I have really been admiring the art since I was first interested in learning martial arts for its directness and ease of use. I have recently lost some weight and gained some muscle and endurance in preparation, but I am almost 30 and dont feel I can do some of the flashier styles, not anytime soon anyway. I am dedicated to my physical training so who knows later on.

The other styles I might be interested in offered in the area are Krav Maga, Jeet Kune Do, and there is a "Defensive Hapkido" at one school that is supposed to mix Hapkido basics with Krav Maga, Muay Thai, and a couple of other styles for their joint locks, striking, etc.

Also, there is a Wing Chun/ Ving Tsug studio run by Russell Cichon, who I read was taught by Grandmaster Ip Ching, the second oldest son of Yip Man. That makes me very interested in that as well.

There is a great mix of styles in my area, 30-40 schools in a 10 mile radius of my house, so any opinions of what is or is not good for a person of my age just starting I welcome. Also anyone in my area, I would LOVE to hear your opinion on any classes you have attended.

Other than that, hello!


----------



## 72ronin (Jan 7, 2011)

Best to visit the schools you are interested in and help make your decision that way.

Almost 30!, never too old friend, i am thinking of changing styles myself and i am 38 

Welcome to MT


----------



## stickarts (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## seasoned (Jan 7, 2011)

Greeting from Syr, NY. Welcome and enjoy.......


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 8, 2011)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Mark Jordan (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello and welcome to MT!


----------

